# Bad News Closing out 2013? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 20, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14397"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14397">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Nothing new for the EOS/EF family in 2013?

</strong>We’ve received word from a very good source that Canon has no more product announcements for EOS or EF in 2013. There is always the possibility of a “development” announcement, but no new product will be announced or shipped in 2013.</p>
<p>The same source had previously said that only 1 entry level DSLR will begin shipping in Q1 of 2014.</p>
<p><strong>EOS M?

</strong>I hoping to hear confirmation from the same source as to whether or not EOS M is included in the “no new products for the EOS/EF line in 2013″.</p>
<p><strong>CR’s Take

</strong>I think manufacturers are going to ride out a pretty stagnant year and try to build a lot of hype for 2014. Economic recovery around the globe will further recover and we should expect a very exciting 2nd half of 2014 for new gear.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## pedro (Sep 20, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14397\"></glusone></div><div style=\"float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;\"><a href=\"https://twitter.com/share\" class=\"twitter-share-button\" data-count=\"vertical\" data-url=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14397\">Tweet</a></div>
> <p><strong>Nothing new for the EOS/EF family in 2013?
> 
> 
> ...



This makes room for a high MP body and a 7DII. And hopefully some new (and improved versions of current lenses) glass


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 20, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> Economic recovery around the globe will further recover and we should expect a very exciting 2nd half of 2014 for new gear.</p>



Wouldn't bank on economic recovery 'cos the factors causing it aren't going away


----------



## candyman (Sep 20, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Economic recovery around the globe will further recover and we should expect a very exciting 2nd half of 2014 for new gear.</p>
> ...


+1


----------



## Woody (Sep 20, 2013)

IMHO, world economy has little to do with the dismal performance of Japanese camera companies. Blame it all on camera phones.


----------



## fragilesi (Sep 20, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Economic recovery around the globe will further recover and we should expect a very exciting 2nd half of 2014 for new gear.</p>
> ...



Getting worse . . . fiddling while Rome burns and whatever other analogy you want to apply to it


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Sep 20, 2013)

mhm...


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 20, 2013)

Good for me; less temptation! 

:


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 20, 2013)

This is a really beneficial rumor: It is beneficial to our bank accounts, because people won't be likely to purchase anything new, simply because there ain't nothing new.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Sep 20, 2013)

Hurrah! More time to save up for the mythical (and hopefully truely awesome) 7D MKII and a 100-400 replacement (hopefully around f4). Fingers crossed it'll be before July next year, in time for the holiday...


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2013)

*I'm still trying to absorb the past 365 day buying spree*

D800E, 5D3 & 24-70 II. If something I wanted did release here in the fall, i could let it go through its early adopter stage and get in on the first round of discounts next summer or fall, but, oh well...


----------



## J.R. (Sep 20, 2013)

Great ... so we can get on with trying to get the best out of the current equipment.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 20, 2013)

That's great news, because I've already spend every € I had allocated for Canon gear, so no new products won't make me regret for example getting the old 17-40L - thanks for my peace of mind, Canon :->

I wouldn't mind a new, smaller rt flash though, dunno if this counts as "eos" gear or not, this is getting embarrassing with Yongnuo releasing one radio flash/trigger after the other.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Sep 20, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> I wouldn't mind a new, smaller rt flash though, dunno if this counts as "eos" gear or not, this is getting embarrassing with Yongnuo releasing one radio flash/trigger after the other.



and phottix now too.

http://flashhavoc.com/phottix-mitros-plus-announced/


----------



## Zv (Sep 20, 2013)

Well it seems that in this case no news really is good news! Hurray for no new things to waste money on! I feel richer already, thanks Canon!

;D


----------



## dtaylor (Sep 20, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Economic recovery around the globe will further recover and we should expect a very exciting 2nd half of 2014 for new gear.</p>
> ...



What? You mean printing trillions in monopoly money isn't fixing the economy???

I'm shocked I tell you. Just...shocked!


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 20, 2013)

TrabimanUK said:


> Hurrah! More time to save up for the mythical (and hopefully truely awesome) 7D MKII and a 100-400 replacement (hopefully around f4). Fingers crossed it'll be before July next year, in time for the holiday...



Better save up a lot... the 200-400 at F4 is $12,000 and a 100-400 at F4 would cost about the same...

I'm also hoping for a 7D2... my 60D is getting long in the tooth and the shutter is at 70,000 of it's rated 100,000 actuations..... hope it lasts till the 7D2 comes out....


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 20, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> my 60D is getting long in the tooth and the shutter is at 70,000 of it's rated 100,000 actuations.....



Not to worry, my 60d now is at 150k shutter cycles and shooting like on day one... actually better, for the first time I had some far in between shutter hiccups, but they have disappeared completely by now  

Imho the 60d is a very underrated quality camera, I hope the shutter of the 6d is also able to go beyond the Canon spec. Just one nitpick: Wait until you hit 100k shutter cycles, your camera might crash due to a fw bug, I had to remove the battery :->


----------



## sdsr (Sep 20, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> </strong>I think manufacturers are going to ride out a pretty stagnant year and try to build a lot of hype for 2014.




That may be true for Canon & Nikon, but on the Micro 4/3 front, where sales have been worse than dslrs, in the second half of this year Olympus have released two high-end cameras (one of which may be the best such camera so far), Panasonic a high end and two lower level cameras; and at least one other mirrorless company, Fuji, has been rather busy too. Maybe they're foolish, but some of these products are very appealing.


----------



## Ricku (Sep 20, 2013)

That damn 14-24L just keep getting away from me..


----------



## eric_ykchan (Sep 20, 2013)

When it is 2014, Canon will tell you to wait till 2015, LOL


----------



## candyman (Sep 20, 2013)

eric_ykchan said:


> When it is 2014, Canon will tell you to wait till 2015, LOL




2014 is a good year to release the 14-24. 8) 
All the numbers of 2014 are in the 14-24


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 20, 2013)

AmbientLight said:


> This is a really beneficial rumor: It is beneficial to our bank accounts, because people won't be likely to purchase anything new, simply because there ain't nothing new.


I couldn't agree more! Q4 2013 - finally get to shoot with all of the new gear I have bought this year without worrying about Mark III, IV, and V replacements to buy


----------



## sneakerpimp (Sep 20, 2013)

just in time for tax season 8)


----------



## Ripley (Sep 20, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> Economic recovery around the globe...



???


----------



## Famateur (Sep 20, 2013)

I hope Canon isn't banking on economic recovery next year... 

I'm still hopeful that things improve, but the fundamentals that drive it aren't reassuring (at least in the USA). Our "official" unemployment numbers are down a bit, but so is our participation rate -- significantly. Fewer people working plus record-setting food stamp enrollment is not a winning formula. 

Financial markets are sky high right now, but it's artificial with ongoing quantitative easing. Once the Fed turns off the spigot, the markets will react, and I don't think it will be pretty. If the spigot stays on, it could get uglier as it can't support the markets indefinitely, and once they reach critical mass... 

On top of all that, costs for most families continue to climb, as do taxes; the new healthcare law kicks in, causing many companies to cut hours to avoid providing healthcare; private insurance rates keep going up and up...did I say I was hopeful? Trying to be, anyway... If it recovers, it will continue to be slow and drawn-out. We're already five years into what seems like a "lost decade" in the USA. Japan knows a thing or two about that...

The trouble for some of us (hobbyists like me, anyway) is that, despite the economy (or our budgets), we'll probably buy the camera gear we want (think we need) when we probably shouldn't. I guess Canon is kinda doing us a favor by giving us more time to save up.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 20, 2013)

AmbientLight said:


> This is a really beneficial rumor: It is beneficial to our bank accounts, because people won't be likely to purchase anything new, simply because there ain't nothing new.



yes, best rumor ever ;D


----------



## fragilesi (Sep 20, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> AmbientLight said:
> 
> 
> > This is a really beneficial rumor: It is beneficial to our bank accounts, because people won't be likely to purchase anything new, simply because there ain't nothing new.
> ...



Reading some of these posts it sounds like some of you are seriously, seriously weak in the willpower department when it comes to new camera gear that we probably shouldn't spend money on.

This is good, I no longer feel so alone ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 20, 2013)

fragilesi said:


> Reading some of these posts it sounds like some of you are seriously, seriously weak in the willpower department when it comes to new camera gear that we probably shouldn't spend money on.
> 
> This is good, I no longer feel so alone ;D


I consider it my personal responsibility to support Canon, AMEX, and the photo shops, and all of their families - LOL. I think we're all weak, but I found some therapy recently. I sold 4 of my L primes :'( to fund a new 300mm f/2.8 II. It really is possible to part with our sacred Canon gear, well, at least to purchase more of it ;D


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Sep 20, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> TrabimanUK said:
> 
> 
> > Hurrah! More time to save up for the mythical (and hopefully truely awesome) 7D MKII and a 100-400 replacement (hopefully around f4). Fingers crossed it'll be before July next year, in time for the holiday...
> ...


Don, maybe off topic and also maybe I haven't read all what you've posted previously, but why won't you get a full frame? With your experience and skills you'd be doing much better with a 5D3 than I'm doing with mine. However, I am very interested in what the7D2 will deliver.


----------



## Famateur (Sep 20, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > Reading some of these posts it sounds like some of you are seriously, seriously weak in the willpower department when it comes to new camera gear that we probably shouldn't spend money on.
> ...



Just think of it as "doing our part to help the economy recover.


----------



## Twostones (Sep 20, 2013)

Does this mean the rumor of a "Big" lens announcement at the end of September is no more? Two things make me write bad checks, Pretty ladies and New Canon Gear. Look out ladies. We are going to have fun until 2014.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Sep 20, 2013)

Twostones said:


> Does this mean the rumor of a "Big" lens announcement at the end of September is no more? Two things make me write bad checks, Pretty ladies and New Canon Gear. Look out ladies. We are going to have fun until 2014.


I like your style


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 20, 2013)

So.... no more rumors for 2013!


----------



## CR00 (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow, it's the first bad news that nobody complaints about it.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 20, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> So.... no more rumors for 2013!



so it's rumoured....


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Sep 21, 2013)

Yup. No surprise. 2012 was a big year for Canon. I think 2014 is going to be HUGE for them:


First: 7D MKII
Second: Big MP
 Third: 5D MK IV

Dunno about the 'M' line as professionally, I could care less.... But HIGHLY interested personally!


----------



## brad-man (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm still waiting for someone to start a _SigmaRumors_ site. 2014 might just be _their_ year.


----------



## garyknrd (Sep 21, 2013)

About right. The 7DII is strickly " dust in the wind " never happen at this point.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 21, 2013)

garyknrd said:


> About right. The 7DII is strictly " dust in the wind " never happen at this point.



True. Imagine everybody's surprise if, instead of introducing a 7D2, Canon introduces a high-end EOS-M model to replace the 7D.


----------



## garyknrd (Sep 21, 2013)

Bob Howland said:


> garyknrd said:
> 
> 
> > About right. The 7DII is strictly " dust in the wind " never happen at this point.
> ...



LOL I can see my 500 on the front of a M now....


----------



## eric_ykchan (Sep 21, 2013)

Sony FF mirrorless is coming. Goodbye Canon.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 21, 2013)

eric_ykchan said:


> Sony FF mirrorless is coming. Goodbye Canon.



Bye. 

If Canon thought it was a money maker they would be making them, Sony are happy to let their insurance division pay for _the throw it all up in the air and see what people buy_ approach to the product design decisions the electronics divisions make. Oh do you have anything of interest for the second hand market?


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 21, 2013)

RGomezPhotos said:


> Yup. No surprise. 2012 was a big year for Canon. I think 2014 is going to be HUGE for them:
> 
> 
> First: 7D MKII
> ...



5D4 in 2014?
Funny but true, if they put out a 5D4 in 2014 chances are it would sell extremely poorly throughout Asia. In all seriousness I wouldn't be surprised if they release the 5D5 in 2015, and skip the 5D4.
They did make a 400D, 40D and 1D4, however notice the lack of a 1Ds4. Maybe it'll be a 5DX?



Bob Howland said:


> garyknrd said:
> 
> 
> > About right. The 7DII is strictly " dust in the wind " never happen at this point.
> ...



I'm all for it as long as it can track a BIF, and they make a 400f5.6 EF-M.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 21, 2013)

noooo my precious 14-24!!!


----------



## J.R. (Sep 21, 2013)

Canon 14-24 said:


> noooo my precious 14-24!!!



gollum gollum!   ;D ;D


----------



## chauncey (Sep 21, 2013)

There was a time that I checked this site daily to get me salivating...sadly those days are long gone. :'(


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 21, 2013)

chauncey said:


> There was a time that I checked this site daily to get me salivating...sadly those days are long gone.



You should get some better paid work, then you could salivate about gear like the 200-400L ... or you should give up working completely and then eagerly await the quarterly Rebel release or next EOS M :-> ... but in a sandwich position I'm with you, Canon has been neglecting enthusiasts a lot recently (ymmv, imho, ...).


----------



## lothar (Sep 21, 2013)

Then I'm glad I picked up my M when I did. Never mind the $299 price! So far, I've shot a dozen assignments with it...! No point on waiting for Canon, especially in the way they announce ahead for months, or a year, if not years in some cases.


----------



## Pi (Sep 21, 2013)

A really bad news since our equipment will self-destroy before the end of the year.


----------



## jasonsim (Sep 21, 2013)

Was really hoping for the 7D II. Was thinking of downsizing from my 1Dx. I'm no pro and 18MP full frame for my birding / wildlife pursuits is not that great! I still need to crop a bit and well I rather do that from my 5D III.


----------



## daniela (Sep 21, 2013)

I could wait until 2014, if Canon releases an really "gamechanging" FF and crop-Cam that is better then the competitors. Especially an visibly better image quality would be such an gamechanging feature.

As my new 70D had an electronic failure, Canon was able to exchange it superfast. The shop, where I bought it (professional Canon store) just got a few of them. And the salesman was unhappy, about Canons behavior to keep the Camera rare until October. 
I think personally he is quite right, when he says that this an disgusting Canon behavior. 

I hope Canon will not do this in 2014 again, keeping the price high.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 21, 2013)

I am actually quite happy that fewer temptations are coming my way. I am still learning to get the most out of my 1DX and 5DIII bodies. I have had the 600 f4L IS II for less than 6 months, I just got the 8-15mm and I am rediscovering my 135 f2L. So the lack of new temptations may lead to an improved ability to master the quality of what I already have


----------



## Eldar (Sep 21, 2013)

... or maybe I should try out medium format again ... the Hasselblad H4D-50 kit is on sale ...


----------



## Zv (Sep 22, 2013)

eric_ykchan said:


> Sony FF mirrorless is coming. Goodbye Canon.



And what is the point of FF mirrorless? It's compact and lightweight? So what, with the money you spend on it I could hire a butler to carry my camera around on a silver platter! It amounts to the same thing - luxury.


----------



## greger (Sep 22, 2013)

No news is good news. That's the saying I remember. We just bought my wife a 70D to replace her Olympus C7070 Wide
Zoom that she's been using for 8 years. She loves the 70D and will get much use out of it. Now we can sit on our wallets and save our money and spend our time going out and taking pics together using almost the same gear. She can use my lenses that I have and if her pics start to make mine look bad I'll have to strive to get better at my photos. It's win win.
I was worried that she would throw her hands up in the air and give me the 70D and go back to the Oly. Not going to happen cause the 70D does everything she has been doing and more. She shoots jpeg and until she has problems Raw can wait. I'm impressed at looking at the quality of the pics she has taken with the 70D so far and if I get in a situation
where my 7D struggles I'll get her to take the pic that I want. ;D


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 22, 2013)

Zv said:


> And what is the point of FF mirrorless? It's compact and lightweight?



Just because mirrorless starts in the p&s region doesn't mean it's only good for holiday snaps!

The main advantage of mirrorless next to the missing mirror (= smaller design) is that the sensor can see the picture all the time, so you can have lots of information previously missing in the evf - like focus peaking, zebras or numerous other electronic hints.

With a good sensor (ff), a good electonic viewfinder and the appropriate software pro mirrorless will make the current dslr designs look like they are from the stone age, "with mirror" will become a nice market in 10 years from now. Why do you think Canon invested so heavily in their dual pixel sensor tech?



greger said:


> She shoots jpeg and until she has problems Raw can wait.



As you probably know, next to adjustable wb esp. with Canon raw has much more dynamic range (less danger of clipped whites, cleaner shadows) - and you can always just convert raw to jpeg or lossy-dng afterwards to save disk space, but not the other way around 



greger said:


> I'm impressed at looking at the quality of the pics she has taken with the 70D so far and if I get in a situation
> where my 7D struggles I'll get her to take the pic that I want. ;D



It's great you're happy with the 70d, but you might want to look again - judging from any the studio samples the new sensor isn't much of an advancement over the 7d, maybe - and that's stretching it - 0.5 stops @medium iso.


----------



## Ricku (Sep 22, 2013)

eric_ykchan said:


> Sony FF mirrorless is coming. Goodbye Canon.


But but but.. Canon has the EOS M! ;D

:



Zv said:


> And what is the point of FF mirrorless? It's compact and lightweight?


Well yes, and if it has the same sensor as the Nikon D800, it will be a compact and lightweight dream camera for landscape and travel photographers.


----------



## pedro (Sep 22, 2013)

9VIII said:


> RGomezPhotos said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. No surprise. 2012 was a big year for Canon. I think 2014 is going to be HUGE for them:
> ...



5D4 in 2014 is not likely. Afaik the 5D cycle is about three years and I like my 5D3 to remain the newest kid on this block for some additional time : If they skip the 4 and go for 5DV this might refer to the cultural view on numbers like 4, if I am correct. So whatever it may be. I won't be in the game to upgrade but the new specs will hint at the 5DVs next upgrade 8) 25kish (5D3) ISO 51k in the 5DVI (or VII) would be just great!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 22, 2013)

pedro said:


> If they skip the 4 and go for 5DV this might refer to the cultural view on numbers like 4, if I am correct.



I think you're incorrect. Perhaps you haven't heard of the 1D Mark *IV*?


----------



## sdsr (Sep 22, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > And what is the point of FF mirrorless? It's compact and lightweight?
> ...



That seems about right. Not only do EVFs give you useful information, without moving your eye from the viewfinder you can see the effects of changing exposure compensation by turning a dial while looking through it (that's true, at least, for my Olympus EM-5), which makes getting exposure exactly right much easier. Accurate focusing is easier too - no need for microadjustments to align your lens to your camera.

If "compact and lightweight" matter, you're better off with a M43 camera; in addition to the mirrorless advantages mentioned above, the smaller sensor allows smaller, lighter lenses - *that*'s where the main size/weight advantage comes in, not the fact that they're mirrorless. I may be wrong about this, but except for how it physically connects, the size a lens for a FF camera has to be has little if anything to do with whether there's a mirror in the camera body; and if you're going to lug around a 70-200 f/2.8 FF lens, it doesn't make much difference how big the body is (except that ergonomically a bigger body works better). 

If Canon were to make a mirrorless EVF FF camera much the same size and shape as my 5DIII or 6D, with built-in image stabilization at good as that provided by the top end Olympus bodies, I would be delighted. But I would also be delighted if sensor technology developed in such a way that m43 sensors became as good as a current FF sensor; the gap keeps shrinking as it is. I wonder which will happen first.... Interesting times, either way.


----------



## Famateur (Sep 22, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Canon 14-24 said:
> 
> 
> > noooo my precious 14-24!!!
> ...



Perhaps your forum handle should be J.R._R_.?


----------

